# New Member



## erniem18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Im Ernie, 16 years old, 5'11 and 220 lbs. Looking forward to learning and getting better and bigger!


----------



## brazey (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## 187Infidel (Jul 3, 2016)

What's up..


----------



## Linear (Jul 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2016)

welcome


----------



## Destro3m (Jul 18, 2016)

Welcome Ernie, you came to the right place to do some learning, a lot of good info around here.


----------

